# Stiff front wheel



## John-Ellis (21 Apr 2013)

Hi All,

I took my baby out for a ride this morning after putting some road tyres on in the middle of last week.

Whilst I was riding I noticed a rubbing sound from the front wheel almost as if the brakes wanted adjusting.

So when I got home I tried adjusting the brakes but it has not made any difference.

Is it possible that when I put the front wheel back on I put the wheel nuts on too tight?.

Any help would be great.

Thanks

John


----------



## John-Ellis (21 Apr 2013)

noticed something else. when I pull the brake lever, on the front brakes only one brake block is moving to and from the wheel, the other brake block is rubbing against the wheel, I have tried adjusting the cable, adjustment screw, even the brake block itself, but it isnt making any difference???

John


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2013)

I followed this youtube video to adjust my brakes


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8merR9JxVbo


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Apr 2013)

It's possible that the hubs need regreasing.


----------



## John-Ellis (21 Apr 2013)

cheers for that, I wonder if my brakes are not centred then?, I did try adjusting the little screw I really loosened it off and then tightened it up on the offending brake block but again it made no different, so I wonder if I shoulod adjust the screw on the other brake block.

I will give it a crack.


----------



## Pikey (21 Apr 2013)

Might be a daft suggestion, but is the wheel in the frame straight?


----------



## roadrash (21 Apr 2013)

Pikey said:


> Might be a daft suggestion, but is the wheel in the frame straight?


 
not a daft suggestion ..................im not telling you how i know this


----------



## Pikey (21 Apr 2013)

roadrash said:


> not a daft suggestion ..................im not telling you how i know this



Yes... Ahem... That was the voice of experience.


----------



## John-Ellis (21 Apr 2013)

Ok, things are looking up, I disconnected the brakes , took the wheel off altogether, I then put it back on making sure it sat in the drop outs of the folks properly, before I tightened the wheel nuts back up I span the wheel, she ran free and true, I tightened the wheel nuts up but this time I didnt give it the beans I just gave them a good tight nip.

I then re connected the brakes and there is still a little bit of rubbing from one of the brake blocks.

So I ran through the procedure for brake adjustments, this has improved the wheel greatly, but it is still not perfect, I will keep adjusting until it is right but it was definitely a brake centre problem.

Thanks for the help peeps.

John


----------



## boydj (21 Apr 2013)

Loosen off the nut at the back of the fork holding the brake to the frame just a touch and manually centre the brakes then apply the brakes and tighten the nut again holding the brake tight on the wheel. saves faffing about with the adjustment nut. You may have knocked the brake off centre when re-inserting the wheel.


----------



## John-Ellis (25 Apr 2013)

Cheers boydj


----------

